# Start Button replace



## tt2018 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello fellas,

Does anyone know how to remove the Start Button without removing the whole Center Console ? Mine got several scratches and I need to take it out to replace or re-paint the red ring if possible.

It looks like the the gear box cover can be lift up and the button can be accessed via that hole but just check if anyone has done it.

Happy driving.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I had the armrest transferred from my TT 2ltr diesel to the 235 tfsi, The Audi garage said removing and replacing the centre consul was the most difficult job imaginable. It took them hours.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi @tt2018, having recently replaced the centre console with a leather trimmed one and needing to get the whole lot out, I don't think there's any way you're going to be getting the start button out without removing at least the silver top plate insert, even this is way more fraught then you might expect as it, the dash button surround and the MMI console are held in by the tightest wedge clips I've ever encountered and the risk of damaging any of the parts or brushed finish on the silver insert is extremely high.

The start button is held in place by a couple of spring clips underneath, the problem is you can't get at them from the gear lever hole, at least not on an S-Tronic 









If you still fancy having a go, these are the basic steps:
1. Remove the gear lever boot
2. Remove the boot from the gear stick
3. Remove the MMI console unit, see my instructions Here
4. Remove the dash button bar held in place by 2 clips which are accessible via the slots in the silver bezel underneath the buttons at each end.








5. Remove the the dash button bar trim, there's a screw inside behind where the button bar itself goes and it's also held in place by wedge clips
6. Remove the metal console insert from the console surround(also held in place by wedge clips, lots of force needed) by working your way around pulling it up








7. Now you can get at Start Button!

Good luck mate!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Audi removed my centre console to replace my carpet (which tore under the driver's seat).

They mangled the aluminium trim in doing so, but obviously the monkey who did it thought they could get away with it:



















Note also that the monkey also managed to damage the plastic parts of the console.

They replaced the damaged parts with a new ones, but they couldn't get the aluminium plate to fit properly at the "handbrake" end of the console, so it still sits proud and is annoying from time to time when I catch the edge of the metal with my fingers.

They did offer to replace it again if I wanted, but they obviously don't know what they're doing so decided to just live with their best effort so far.

Perhaps it might be best to live with the scratched button?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

^ What a terrible job by Audi


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I wouldn't be accepting that.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

jhoneyman said:


> I wouldn't be accepting that.


I didn't - that was the initial damage after the carpet replacement!

The second attempt is pretty good, but they didn't quite get it right. No dings or serrated edges any more though - just the rear edge of the trim doesn't fit fully down into the black plastic. Not something you notice unless you touch it.


----------



## tt2018 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks alot for the information.

But, what can I say, those guys from Audi who have damaged your car by just a simple repair, or particularly in this case, removing a whole center console just to replace the Start Button : They are a bunch of idiots. (or could be they dont care / bother since its not their car anyway).

I attempted to do it today and it took me 5 minutes to take the button out. Just pop the gear cover up, change the gear stick to the back to get some space, then just a matter of sliding your index finger / middle finger to the the slot under the Start Button and push it up, you dont even need an effort to do that, it just comes up easily.

In other word, if you have a suction cup (similar to those used to lift glass windows, or hold your GPS unit, mobile phone on windshield) small enough to fit the button and strong enough, you can pull it up without even removing anything.

Removing the inside gear cover (the white cover in picture) would help if your finger is slightly big.

The easiest job ever.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> Audi removed my centre console to replace my carpet (which tore under the driver's seat).
> 
> They mangled the aluminium trim in doing so, but obviously the monkey who did it thought they could get away with it:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Mines in having a water leak fixed and they're replacing the carpet in mine too. 
Think I'll make sure I collect my car in daylight so that I can check that everything is in good order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

